# AGA auction...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I am hoping folks with prior experience at the auction can chime in on here. Is this typically a hobbyist driven auction, or is it vendor driven? Are there only the so called 'rarer' plants or a wide spectrum? Since it will be major trim time for me, I was thinking of bringing some plants to the auction, but want to get an idea what it is all about. TIA.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it is like past AGA auctions, it will be primarily stocked with hobbyist plants with a smaller number of plants from vendors. There will be a wide variety of plants. Contributors can donate part or all of their income from the auction to AGA. There will be both open bidding with an auctioneer and a "silent" phase where potential buyers walk around the tables and write down their bids on a sheet of paper next to the proffered plants.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think there is a straight 70/30 split for sellers and the AGA. I believe the silent auction is on some specified items as well, not every item in the auction.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

While there is a generic 70/30 split in favor of the person selling anyone is always welcome to donate a greater portion of the sales to the AGA.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

What is this AGA auction?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

lildark185 said:


> What is this AGA auction?


It is at the annual Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA) convention, which is being held in Atlanta next month. There is a thread in this section that completely explains it and leads you to the official convention link.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

How many people have registered for the convention thus far this year Phil? How does it compare to previous years?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

We have three weeks to go and nearly 100 registrants.


----------

